# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Frequently asked questions on salt and transporting fish

## AquaticQuotient.com

Matt Clarke answers some of the most common questions on how and why salt is used when fish are being transported, and explains what should be done when they arrive.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

